# charting on minipill?



## diascia (Oct 3, 2007)

Has any one done this? The idea being that you can still ovulate/have fertility signs while on the minipill and charting could pick those up and provide a little backup. Or at least increased awareness?


----------



## mommyin2008 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, you are exactly right. I started charting while on it and I did ovulate I think twice while on it. Its not a bad idea.


----------

